# AMD Athlon II X4 620 aufrüsten - lohnt das noch?



## Perkinz (15. April 2018)

*AMD Athlon II X4 620 aufrüsten - lohnt das noch?*

Moin zusammen!

Auf der Suche nach Leuten, die Ahnung haben, bin ich hier gelandet - vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen!

Und zwar habe ich hier noch ein etwas betagtes Schätzchen, dass ich zum Zocken gerne jedenfalls mit einer neuen GraKa (momentan eine RX 580 im Blick) aufrüsten will. Die Frage: Bringt das überhaupt noch viel oder ist CPU/RAM da bald mein Flaschenhals?
Anbei mal ein screenshot von hwinfo, es sind übrigens 12GB dieses RAMs verbaut.

Was meint ihr - probieren oder lieber gleich neu aufbauen?

Besten Dank für Rat im Voraus!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. April 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt eine neue CPU nicht. Kommt aber natürlich auch auf die Spiele an die du  dann zocken möchtest...

Dein Board ist halt nur ein "AM3" und kein "AM3 *+*" , da dürften die Leistungen der CPU`s in aktuellen Spielen mit höheren Hardwareanforderungen überschaubar sein.

Ich denke mal Herbboy  wird den Thread aufreifen und dich in Sachen Neuaufbau beraten


----------



## Perkinz (15. April 2018)

Na ich würde ggf. ganz neu aufbauen, also inkl. Mainboardwechsel. Frage mich halt, ob ein reiner GraKa Tausch für BF1, Mafia III, CoD WW II etc ausreicht oder ob die sonstige Hardware dafür schon zu altersschwach ist bzw. ich mit EInbußen rechnen muss


----------



## Batze (15. April 2018)

Reines CPU Aufrüsten lohnt da nicht mehr. Mit einem AM3+ Board hättest du auf FX CPUs aufrüsten können, aber so geht es leider nicht. Da bleibt nur ein komplett Update. Aber wenn du eh eine neue Graka dir holen willst, dann hol sie dir, bau sie ein und schau wie weit du damit kommst. Neues Board/CPU/Speicher usw. kannst du dann ja immer noch kaufen. Ganz so Super Schach ist die CPU ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## Perkinz (16. April 2018)

Okay, hätte ja sein können, dass ihr davon abratet, weil die CPU alles ausbremst. Dann probiere ich das einfach mal - danke euch!


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2018)

Die CPU wird da sicher in vielen Spielen der "Flaschenhals", so dass die RX 580 ihre Leistung nicht ausspielen kann und es genauso gut eine RX 570 oder Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti tun würde. Aber trotzdem, wie empfohlen: einfach mal Graka besorgen und schauen, ob es Dir reicht. Aber ansonsten wäre eine aktuelle 50€-CPU schon schneller als der uralte AMD AM3 

Und was auch passieren kann: wenn du Pech hast, dann funktioniert die Karte auf einem so alten Mainboard nicht richtig. Kommt selten vor, kann aber passieren. Auch beim Netzteil: wenn das so alt wie die CPU ist, wäre vlt ein neues angebracht - da reicht aber ein Markenmodell mit 450-500W für 50-60€ aus.


----------



## Perkinz (16. April 2018)

In Ordnung, werde ich beherzigen! Falls das System in einiger Zeit den Dienst bei neueren Anwendungen verweigert, wird ohnehin neu aufgebaut und die GraKa dann mitgenommen. Dankeschön!


----------

